# October's Photo Challenge - Simplicity



## Culhwch

Okay, so take two. This month's challenge is Simplicity. I'm sure you all remember the details!

The rules still stand:

*two entries per person
*no reposting of images already posted to the Chrons (though, now, that might be possible to get away with!)
*entries close on or around the 27th

So get posting! Or reposting, as the case may be!


----------



## AE35Unit

Woa I'm glad the chrons back online,I was worried it was gonna be off for a while! I'll repost in a bit,but can I choose a different second image as I realised afterwards I had a much better one!


----------



## Culhwch

Sure, why not! Start afresh...


----------



## Wybren

Ok I will repost my first one

Crabs at Scarborough


----------



## Majimaune

Okay heres my first one. Um its of a wall inside my house. Its stackstone.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Good One Geoff

Ok reposting my first entry but still working on a second.


----------



## Wybren

Reposting my second one


----------



## Majimaune

Thanks Tanga. I do like your Gramps photo.

Oooh I don't think I have seen that one before Wy. It is cool.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Geoff, I had posted it in the last one but it prolly got lost amoung all the other images that got posted


----------



## Sephiroth

Nope, not lost.  It's _really _cool.  And very simple.


----------



## Wybren

Thank You, I thought so too.


----------



## Talysia

Ok, here's my first one again:


----------



## AE35Unit

Ok here's my first entry reposted


----------



## Talysia

I always did like those pegs.

Here's my second entry:


----------



## AE35Unit

Here's my revised second entry,Birds on a Wire.


----------



## BookStop

My first entry - is my first entry.....What? Well, it's the front door to my house, so my first entry...get it...it's a play on words...


----------



## sloweye

So glad to be back.

O.k. this is number 1:

This was take at battle abby in the spring, i only recently found the S.D. card with those pics on

The other i will have to reload from the camera as i seem to have had some data loss.

(i like the effect  the Frosted glass has give it Bookstop)


----------



## Talysia

Those are both great pics, BookStop and sloweye.  Something tells me this is going to be a difficult month to decide!


----------



## sloweye

And Now its reloaded from the Camera, my second entry. this is a view through an old Glass vase from the garden.


hope it fits the bill.


----------



## Foxbat

Wow! I really like that picture sloweye

Anyway, here are my entires again.


----------



## GOLLUM

Some nice pics everyone, I'm impressed!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I second Talysia's thoughts, it IS going to be tough to choose!


----------



## GOLLUM

Yes a tough choice. I think I like Sloweye's second picture is the best to date.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That is an excellent one, but I also love Bookstop's front door.


----------



## Pyan

Can't find my first entry...trying a new one...


----------



## Majimaune

Nice Py, have always like the sunrises/sets 

All righty here is my next one. Took it while I was away. It is sand, obviously, and it was taken as the sun setting behind where I was standing. Looked so much cooler, the camera didn't pick up all the colours but it still looks interesting I think.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Nice Maj.  Still working on my second one.


----------



## Highlander II

*wonders if can finish off roll of film and get it processed in time to add something to the competition thread*

I started shooting some the other day -now that I've gotten my camera fixed - but I don't like wasting film.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Some nice shots so far. I still have no idea what I'm going to be shooting, and we're already half way through October!  Better get on it!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, simplicity:


----------



## Culhwch

Now that's simplicity! Exactly the kind of thing I was thinking when I layed down the challenge, Hoops...


----------



## sloweye

i realy like that hoopy.


----------



## Erin99

Good one, Hoops! Very simple!


Well, I took my shots early this evening, and I've spent all night deciding which two to upload. So here they are:


----------



## Talysia

Wow, great shots, Hoopy and Leisha.  Definitely a difficult month to decide!


----------



## BookStop

I really like both of those, leisha.
hoopy, your beads? are great. Love the wood grain on the table too.


----------



## BookStop

Here is my second entry. I found the mushroom like this, I did nothing but snap the photo.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Nice one!


----------



## Precision Grace

Here we go. 

Simplicity:


----------



## Wybren

Oh wow this is going to be a hard month to pick. Great photos peoples 

PG you'd want to be careful of that ring


----------



## Quokka

Great minds think alike huh Leisha.... and it looks like so do ours  

I took this a few weeks ago but haven't been about to post, I still haven't found a second one yet.


----------



## BookStop

Silly Quokka. That's not you eat an apple.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Oh Leisha that apple looks so yummy. I hve my second picture picked out, so will upload it in the next day or so.


----------



## Culhwch

My first entry. Took a bunch and none worked out quite how I wanted, but this is the best of the them...






I'm heading up north to my sister's farm over the weekend, so I'm hoping to snap entry number two then...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That's great Cul!


----------



## Wybren

Beautiful Cul!


----------



## Precision Grace

I must not be understanding this idea of simplicity.  That flower is more complex than the theory of relativity


----------



## Culhwch

A lone flower on a plain background, and you can't see how that's simple? I don't think we'll ever please you, PG...


----------



## Precision Grace

You don't have to please me  but I see not a lone flower but a study in complexity: there are at least 4 colours in the flower and dozens and dozens of petals and florets.  Like, see these: A Close-up View of the Gerbera Daisy  They are all single flowers but I wouldn't call them simple. 
Flower Structure


Still, it's your challenge so it can be whatever you want, I am just frustrated because I don't seem to understand what the criteria are. Does it just mean a one of something?


----------



## Wybren

I took simple to mean, easy, uncomplicated, no need for technical expertise.

But if you think about it hard enough, nothing is simple really, not even if someone where to take a photo of a white blank peice of paper, because even the colour white is complex. But it really all depends on how deep you want to analise something...


----------



## Precision Grace

well there you go. photo challenge-isn't the whole point to analyse the entries?????


----------



## Wybren

Hmm kinda, but I think it is more to decide who you think interpreted it the best, rather than analise the photos too much, otherwise you end up thinking way tooo much about things.

this is what wiki has to say on simplicity Simplicity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

so if you look at that it is open to a wide interpretation when you think about it.....


----------



## Precision Grace

I was kinda hoping there would be an element of education within the scope of the contest. Why else would people be interested in who voted for who and why? Or are you saying it's just a popularity contest?


----------



## Wybren

I hope not!! I always vote for the photos that evoke a reaction in me, not what everyone else is voting for, only once has the person I voted for received more than a couple of votes.


----------



## AE35Unit

I think we need to remember that its just a bit of fun really. PG is right about the flower from a technical standpoint. Daisies are composite flowers, made up of lots of seperate flowers each with its own petal and sepal(the old family name is Compositae) but from an aestheic point in the context of Simplicity it works for me. Think easy on the eye,not busy,not much going on,a Turner painting as opposed to a Hockney, and a limited palette-doesnt mean it has to be pale though, just a smnall number of colours and contrast ranges-like Hoopy's shot of the 4 round objects.


----------



## sloweye

I agree, simplicity can mean many things. i went for technikly simple. point and shoot, no messing with filters ect. my shots may be deemed complicated by people, but all i did to get them is hold the cam to my eye and click


----------



## Precision Grace

I just went and looked at all the entries again. It's really awesome this month, I'm going to have such a hard time choosing.


----------



## chrispenycate

I must be able to manage something for simplicity; I'm about the simplest person on the forum. Not that I'm a photographer, evidently, unlike some here.

Oh, not "simple" in the French meaning of mentally deficient; I have faith in my intelligence, like, I suspect, most Chronoids. But simple as in straight forward, direct, non-complicated. 

_Do you think they'd like a compost heap? No, that wasn't simple at all._


----------



## Culhwch

AE35Unit said:


> I think we need to remember that its just a bit of fun really.


 
Absolutely. And PG, you've got to remember that all art is subjective. It's not science, there are no absolutes. Vote for whoever you think intepreted the theme best _to your mind_, not to some absolute definition of simplicity that you seem to think is escaping you.

I'm starting to wish I'd just gone with black and white now...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

What?! But then we would have missed out on all the colours in these great photos!


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Foxbat

A fine looking chimney. I've always found industrial stuff good to photograph (especially if it's derelict and in decay)


----------



## sloweye

fred Dibner would love that chimney. i love the Lighting on the wine glass.


----------



## Culhwch

Okay, my second entry. Hopefully this one doesn't rock the simple boat too much...


----------



## Nesacat

Have only just found this thread ... the photos are beautiful. It going to be difficult making a choice.


----------



## Precision Grace

Second entry (or the first, as it happens)


----------



## sloweye

The barbed wire shot looks really good Cul


----------



## Wybren

Seph that wine glass is really cool, I love the blue relfection!

Cul, love the barbed wire!


----------



## AE35Unit

Like the barbed wire shot Cul!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well here's my first submission to the challenge. Hopefully I can come up with another one soon!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will post up the voting tomorrow morning(Arizona Time). Just in case anyone has any second (or first) entries they want to get in.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Well here's my first submission to the challenge. Hopefully I can come up with another one soon!



Thats gorgeous,very nicely done!


----------



## Talysia

Oh wow - there are some really great pictures here.  I love the wine glass shot, Seph, and the barbed wire shot is really striking.  The salt and pepper pots are great, too.

This is going to be very difficult!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Thanks AE, Talysia!! 

Here is my second entry:


----------



## Highlander II

Entries:


----------



## HoopyFrood

I don't think I'm going to get chance to set up and take another, so I'll add this one:


----------



## AE35Unit

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Thanks AE, Talysia!!
> 
> Here is my second entry;


Ah,a leaf of Schefflera,had one of those.


----------



## tangaloomababe

My second entry...

I should probably give you a bit of the history to this picture. We were holidaying in Apollo Bay at the time of the Bali bombings some 6 years ago and about a week after the bombing they held a memorial service on the beach. 
We went along and surfers carried out flower on the waves and let them float away, this one came back onto the beach....


----------



## Quokka

Just beating the deadline hopefully .


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Alrighty, it's voting time!!! Below you will find the link to the poll. As usual - 


**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 10/31**​ 

The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will decide November's challenge theme! ​ 

* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Let the voting begin!!!​


----------



## tangaloomababe

There were some great pictures this month. I really liked Geoff's wall and Cul's barb wire was brilliant (mind you if Tob's had been sitting next to it, that would have clinched it for me!!!)

However this month I loved Wy's Seagull, he was just so perfect.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Tanga! 

I have no idea which photo I am going to choose, I had it all sorted before but then all these late entries have thrown me!


----------



## Culhwch

My vote goes to Hoops. Two simple subjects, very simply shot. Best captured the theme for me. Honourable mentions to Sloweye's abbey, AE's two pics, Lady's salt and pepper shakers, and Seph's glass.


----------



## sloweye

Lady's salt and pepper mills won my vote, closely followed by hoopys fairy light, culs barbed wire and Wybs crab. A lot of good pics


----------



## Talysia

I think this has been the toughest photo challenge yet!  All of the photos here are really good, but I picked BookStop's door as my favourite, although it would be very closely followed by Seph's wineglass and Cul's flower.  Great photos, all!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yep, definitely an excellent challenge month. For mine I loved Hoopy's and Cul's, both photos each of them did were terrific. In the end I voted Hoopy since Cul had this month's one, and I couldn't think of any other way to choose.


----------



## Foxbat

Sloweye's vase did it for me


----------



## Majimaune

tangaloomababe said:


> However this month I loved Wy's Seagull, he was just so perfect.


Mmm that is one of the ones that has stuck in my head the whole time but I'm going to go through them all again before I vote.


----------



## Nesacat

Am just holding my breath and waiting ... so many were wonderful.


----------



## BookStop

So many great pictures to choose from, and only one vote - gah! I was blown away by the beauty of both of Cul's pics so that's what I voted. Nice job everyone this month though.


----------



## Precision Grace

Cool results. I wonder who the winner will be.


----------



## Wybren

Very close by the looks of it. I am still tossing up which photo I think fits the best.


----------



## Culhwch

Seven-way tie! Closest month yet. Well, if you haven't voted yet, Wyb, yours might just be the deciding vote. You might want to start fishing for bribes...


----------



## Wybren

Could be, but there are probably still a few people who have yet to vote. I might have to roll a dice on which one to pick this month there are some really very good ones that fit the topic.


----------



## Overread

possibly one of the more challenging themes to work with - not an easy one to capture at times and definatly not easy to vote on!
In the end I went with - Lady's salt and pepper shakers, but it was not an easy choice!

edit - wow looking at the results of the vote as they stand its really probing to be a hard one for people to choose on!


----------



## Wybren

Well, I just voted. Hoopy got my vote this month, for her light. Honorable mentions to Seph's wine glass, Leisha's grapes, Larry's birds on a wire, PG's One Ring, Cul's barbed Wire, Foxbat's poppies and Sloweye's Abby.


----------



## Culhwch

And Hoopy surges to the lead!


----------



## Majimaune

Hoopy is leading Lady by 1 vote! It could be close...


----------



## Sephiroth

I seem to say it every month, but this really has been the most difficult decision yet.

I voted for Sloweye's abbey in the end.  It captured my imagination from the start, it's very simply shot, and very evocative: there's something fantastical about it. 

I could have voted for Wy's bird, either of Cul's (I especially liked the barbed wire), Leisha's fruit or Lady W's shakers.  I also liked Hoopy's pics, Quok's apple (that one made me laugh, too), as well as Foxbat's waves and PG's ring, and I loved Taly's subjects. 

So yeah, very difficult.  


Foxbat, I agree about industrial stuff.  We have a wealth of decaying industrial architecture here.  That stack is somewhat precarious, I think...at least, there are always men working on it, and it has supporting steel rings around it, further down. 

And Fred Dibnah would certainly approve, Sloweye, yes.   


And thanks to everyone who mentioned my glass.  I liked how that one came out.  The golden liquid is Bénédictine, if anyone's interested...


----------



## Tillane

Very difficult this moth, as everyone has said.  I liked Sloweye's abbey, Seph's glass, both of Hoopy's pics, and Cul's barbed wire, but eventually went for Lady's Salt & Pepper pots.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well this month it was another tough choice for me. My two favorites were Bookstop's door, and Cul's flower. It took me awhile to decide, but I eventually went with Cul's flower shot. I also liked AE's birds on the wire and Wyb's flying bird. 

Looks like this one is going to come down to the wire!  There is still almost 15 hours of voting, so get voting if you haven't already!


----------



## Wybren

OHH its a close one, what happens if its a tie?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well, if it stays tied the way it is now (between Hoopy and me), then I would defer to Hoopy since I have already given a challenge theme and she hasn't yet. That way she could decide Nov's theme.

That's probably how we would do it in the future as well. Whoever hadn't done a challenge theme yet would be able to decide the next month's challenge. If they both had already come up with one, we could always throw their names in a hat and pick one at random! 

Or choose the one who hadn't come up with a challenge theme for awhile. So for example, if 'Bob' and 'Sue' are tied, if Bob came up with a challenge in October, and Sue came up with a challenge in July, then we could let Sue decide the next month's challenge.


----------



## Majimaune

It's still tied and it is also the 1st over here.


----------



## AE35Unit

Is everyone voting yet? I voted for the Hoopster!


----------



## Quokka

Woo Hoo a vote  Mine went to Lady of Winterfell, as much for the photo of the seedling as for her salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Culhwch

Well, only fifteen minutes until midnight in Arizona, so if anyone is going to poach it from Hoops, the votes will need to come soon!


----------



## Culhwch

Well, it is now well and truly midnight in Arizona, so Hoopy has officially taken the choccies! Congrats! Now, the important thing - what's the next theme?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Jeez, give me some time to enjoy my moment of glory, won'tcha? 



Blimey. Well. To those who did so, thanks for voting for me. And I think it shows the level of talent on the site in how there have been different winners each month, and how the results are often quite close.

Anyway, onto the next challenge...


----------



## sloweye

Congrats Hoopster


----------



## Sephiroth

Indeed.  Congrats, Hoopy!!  






Looking forward to seeing what you have planned for us next!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Not long to wait...and I think it might be an apt theme for you, Seph


----------



## Pyan

Well done, Hoops!


----------



## Wybren

YaY Hoopy, Congratulations!


----------



## AE35Unit

Yes, well done hoops, but how many actually voted? Not that many I dont think, but then the site did have a bit of a glitch part way through.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I think about twenty-two people voted in the end. I think we're actually getting more voters with each month.


----------



## Wybren

That is pretty good getting more people interested.


----------



## Talysia

I'm a bit late, but congratulations Hoopy - great photos, and well done everyone!


----------



## Nesacat

Congratulations Hoopy  ... the photos were all wonderful.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

_And the winner is....._



*HoopyFrood!!!*


Congratulations to Hoopy for winning the Simplicity Photo Challenge!!  

And thanks to everyone for participating!! It seems like each month we are getting more and more people involved, which is great. We also had the most people vote in October.

And now its on to November....Urban!!!​


----------

